# Step down power supply for onkyo717- smps or transformer based ..??



## abhishek564 (Jan 22, 2013)

]Hi,
I just bought an onkyo 717 receiver from the US and want to use it in India.
The avr works at 120v but the voltage in India is 240v. So which step down power supply should I use smps based or transformer based ?
I read somewhere that you can use a smps based supply but somewhere else I read that you can't ..please help me I'm really confused ..!!
Thanks.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I can only imagine you will need a transformer capable of 1KW or so with 1.8KW being ideal. Maybe it would be a better idea to find out the part number for a 240v Denon Power Supply that is compatible with Indian Voltage?

http://www.220-electronics.com/volt...p-up-step-down-stabilizer-diamond-series.html


----------

